# Office 365 >  >  How to programatically Login to Office365 account and import list.

## ImranBhatti

Hello

I was able to import a sharepoint list from office365 sharepoint with this code 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


This works if I am manually logged in.But I would like to be able to programatically logged in and then import the list from there with Excel VBA . If there is some different code than above ,will be ok.

TIA

Best Regards
Imran Bhatti

----------


## ImranBhatti

Wow *2418*  views.
Alas!* 0* replies.

But I am still hopeful.

----------


## FDibbins

bumping for OP

----------

